# Cheaper to pre-book?



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Next week I will be driving my imported motorhome back from Germany. 
Is there a difference in price if I pre0book a way one ticket back from Calais or will the price be the same if I buy a ticket on the day from the port ticket office.

Thanks.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

In your circumstances I would buy on the day.
That way you're under no pressure to catch any particular ferry on any particular day.
Having said that, I'm sure you've worked out a schedule and I hope you enjoy a safe journey and comfortably keep to it.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

If you pay on the day you will pay full whack, you can save money by buying for the next day and staying overnight in the terminal car park. 
Sea France are generally cheaper than P&O.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I have always found it cheaper to pre-book allow yourself plenty
of time, on the day of travel though.As scotjimland says Seafrance
usually cheaper.



phil


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> ...As scotjimland says Seafrance usually cheaper.
> phil


Especially if you book on line and use the subscribers discount.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I came back from Germany in March with a new Hymer and prebooked with Sea France. Asked Eurotunnel about prices on the day and they were horrendous. You can also have semi flexible and flexible fares with Sea France which means you are not restricted to a particular time or even day.

Sea France fine apart from the fact that the harbour at Calais was closed all morning due to a Second World War mine which was floating around!

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the information. One question though, when I have tried to get an online quote from Seafrance, the page did not accept the discount code?
Not sure if I entered right. Could someone please try it if they have the time.

Thanks.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello jasp,I just tried a day trip for you,with & without code got a 
big discount with code so definitely still working.


phil


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

jasp said:


> Thanks for all the information. One question though, when I have tried to get an online quote from Seafrance, the page did not accept the discount code?
> Not sure if I entered right. Could someone please try it if they have the time.
> 
> Thanks.


Just in case you are looking in the wrong place.

Bottom of the first main booking page:

.................................................................. 
Are you making a promotional booking? 
................................................................. 
If you are taking advantage of one of our promotional offers, then please enter the promotion code here........XXXX 
.....................................................................................


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Nope, not working for me, keep getting this message

Unfortunately, the combination of dates, times, vehicle or passengers entered is no longer available. Please try again.

whenever I try the code. I have tried changing dates etc, but still no joy!

I am trying to book a single from Calais on the 25TH Aug at 08:00, motorhome 7.3 m.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

See what you mean jasp,I tried several times/dates and got same 
message unfortunately..........
No probs other way round though dover-calais.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

jasp said:


> Nope, not working for me, keep getting this message
> 
> Unfortunately, the combination of dates, times, vehicle or passengers entered is no longer available. Please try again.
> 
> ...


I know it's no consolation but I keep getting the message.
I've tried altering the date and the time but still get the same message.

FWIW I've also tried a return, outward 18 August with return 25 August 0800. That worked so there is space on the ferry.

I did wonder what would happen if you booked a return Freedom Fare (Fully amendable and cash back if you cancel). Then cancel the outward sailing.

I think maybe a telephone call or email may be in order.

If it is any help. Only last week I emailed a query to SeaFrance booking and within 2 hours a young man rang me and answered my query.
I was impressed. Didn't expect that.
(And he knew all about motorhomefacts.com discount)


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Is that the end of the discount then, or is there a way around the problem. What if I phone them up?

Thanks.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Theres always away round,I take it your already on the continent?
The internet price even without discount, (if you can get the crossing)
will be cheaper than the seafrance ticket office at calais.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

jasp said:


> Is that the end of the discount then, or is there a way around the problem. What if I phone them up?
> 
> Thanks.


My problem was that I had changed a booking in June to a cheaper crossing and as a result had £13 credit.
I emailed them telling them I was trying to book on line but was unable to find a way to use the £13 credit.

As I said, I was telephoned and the chap said he would do the booking manually. I pointed out the discount and he said he was able to include it in the calculation.

I wold try an email first setting out what you were trying to do ie book a single from Calais as you were collecting a new motorhome.
This was the email address I used.
[email protected] seafrance.fr Re: Booking confirmation


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Where do I get the promotion code to get the discount on Sea France?

I'd like to book a for a trip which starts mid-September. Neither the outward crossing nor return crossing dates will be known until the day before crossing, therefore I'll be using the flexible type ticket. Don't know how long we'll be away, but it will be between 5 days to 5 weeks depending upon a number of factors.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> Where do I get the promotion code to get the discount on Sea France?
> .


Left column on front page click on Advantages .. then scroll down to subs discounts


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> Where do I get the promotion code to get the discount on Sea France?
> 
> I'd like to book a for a trip which starts mid-September. Neither the outward crossing nor return crossing dates will be known until the day before crossing, therefore I'll be using the flexible type ticket. Don't know how long we'll be away, but it will be between 5 days to 5 weeks depending upon a number of factors.


Left hand side of Front Page
Subscriptions 
Advantages 
Subscribe to MHF 
Subscription Cards 
Subs Discounts

Motorhome Facts Subscribers Discount Offerings

IN.... Select Category to show all discount offerings of that Type.
Select 'ferries' from the drop down menu
Press 'Submit'

Then discount code is near the bottom of the text which appears:

The above discounts will apply to all bookings for travel in 2007, and will be subjected to an annual review 
There is a code to be quoted when booking of ..................


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Old age is making the fingers a bit slow Jim.  

You beat me to it by a mile.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks, must get my glasses replaced.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Everyone on here likely knows all the ferry rates, but we (visitors from the USA) were plesantly surprised with P&O Ferries in paying only GBP 36. for a 45' motorhome. Of course we crossed at 10:45 at night and this isn't exactly the summer vacation season. Easy crossing.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prebook*

Without a doubt: Prebook

The other day, Just a few days too late booking 2 crossings, one with P&O the other with DFDS cost me a total of £190 extra!

I once turned up at Eurotunnel to be told I could not buy a ticket for £380 one way. Indeed I was told if I offered them £1,000.00 they could not sell me a ticket Another time I turned up and was told £320 return. I drove to dover and had to pay P&O £215 return for a car. The same booking pre-booked would have been £75 if booked just 2 weeks before I was told by the Staff.

Trev.


----------

